

The Nature of Inhabited Planets and Their Inhabitants [pdf] - benbreen
http://arxiv.org/pdf/1503.07804v1.pdf

======
jessriedel
Shouldn't the URL for an arXiv submission point to the abstract rather than
the PDF? This lets one read the abstract without downloading the whole
document.

[http://arxiv.org/abs/1503.07804](http://arxiv.org/abs/1503.07804)

~~~
teraflop
The abstract page (HTML plus all of the resources it loads) is larger than the
full PDF.

~~~
jessriedel
But the size of both in bits is too small to matter. The real question is how
long things take to render, and PDFs are slower.

Also, the abstract page has a clear link to the PDF, but most people don't
know the PDF has a clickable link to the abstract page (along the left
margin).

------
matznerd
This paper basically suggests that any extraterrestrials are likely to be much
larger than us, at around 300 kg, which is kind of scary...

